# Not a Joke but it aught to be!



## 96560 (Oct 22, 2005)

I think our country has gone mad. According to today's BBC news, Lamberth council have stated that "Christmas Lights" offend Muslims and must now be called "Winter Lights" or "Celebration Lights". Come on Tony Blair, it's time to step in and sort out these idiot councillors.


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

*Not a joke but ought to be*

I agree with you completely, We have to pay the wages for these councilors. I want my money back.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Help....Santas in grave danger..................
He'll soon have a long black beard and a kaftan!!


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

JWS said:


> Come on Tony Blair, .. .. .. .. .


aaarrrggghhhhhhhh, no anything but that, [or is that part of the joke :twisted: ]

8)


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

JWS said:


> I think our country has gone mad. According to today's BBC news, Lamberth council have stated that "Christmas Lights" offend Muslims and must now be called "Winter Lights" or "Celebration Lights". councillors.


hi all : 8O ITS not just that!!! .. bubble wrap britain / PC/ Heath
AND SAFETY/ EUROPEAN LAWS/ whats happened
to common sense :roll: I heard a council was going to chop down a tree because children play in it. scared of them getting hurt :!: whats going on :!: we might has well stay at home lock the doors
and change your name to howard hughes :!: the govermant ban this ban that. has anybody done a RISK assement on freedom :wink: 
also i darnt mention the pension scandal on here :arrow: oops i have :!:

saruman mysterifed :?


----------

